# How tall are Dwarves? What is their general height?



## Eruwaedhiel

I understand that there have been a couple of topics discussing the anatomies of Tolkien's races, including Dwarves. However, one detail still escapes me that I've been trying to determine from Tolkien's writings, and that is the general estimation of the Dwarves' height. Many sources, including what people have included on this site (under Dwarf FAQ's within the Mathom House forum) have stated that Dwarves are between 4 and 5 feet high. However, those who give this particular height for Dwarves did not state where they're gotten this understanding from. Or, I wonder, is this simply a guess --- since we know that Dwarves are meant to be taller than Hobbits, but shorter than Men?

Thanks to anyone who wants to weigh in here. I am open to any suggestions or leads


----------



## Elthir

According to a late source, Dwarves were...



> _'about 4 feet high at least'
> 
> _JRRT, late note, c. 1969, published by Hammond and Scull in _The Lord of the Rings, a Reader's Companion._



Tolkien wrote three somewhat variant notes concerning the height of Hobbits, but in one of them he noted this much about his Dwarves at least.


----------



## Eruwaedhiel

Thank you for the reply! It's sad that Tolkien didn't give us even half as much info about the dwarves, as he did with the elves. And unfortunate for PJ and company as they make The Hobbit films.


----------

